# need corrugated roofing metal--Davao



## Unc (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi everybody, I am happy to find this forum, looks like a friendly place.

I married a Filipina ten years ago and moved here a few months later. I live an hour from Davao and if there's someone in Davao who knows the answer, it will save me riding jeepneys all over town looking.

I need to know where to buy some heavy corrugated roofing metal, they call it "sin" here but I think it's galvanized steel. We can get gauge 26 anywhere, it's the thinnest and the cheapest so it's the standard. It is easy to cut with a pocketknife and someone has already tried to steal my pump by slicing the roof open.

So I will go to Davao, I've seen this before when shopping for a new roof for the house, but settled on the cheap stuff at that time. The pumphouse is different, I spent $600 to build a little pumphouse so my $60 pump would not be stolen, now I have to redo the roof with material that can't be cut with scissors.

Gauge 18 or 20 should do it, that's 1/32" or more thick.

Much more to discuss if this is in fact a friendly place, I love the Philippines!

Daghang salamat kaayo,
Unc


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Unc said:


> Hi everybody, I am happy to find this forum, looks like a friendly place.
> 
> I married a Filipina ten years ago and moved here a few months later. I live an hour from Davao and if there's someone in Davao who knows the answer, it will save me riding jeepneys all over town looking.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Unc,

I know we have a few members down your way so hopefully you'll get some answers. Another place to get info might be at your local municipal offices. People like mayors and their councilors undoubtedly use the best quality materials on their own homes and would know where to find what you need.

I wonder why it's so difficult to find there when it's available other places I've been here in country.



Best of luck in finding what ya need.



Jet Lag


----------



## Unc (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome.

The colored stuff, it's available all over the place, can be ordered I guess. It's just a pumphouse so looking for an easy fix. The wife of the tinsmith we visited yesterday suggested we just install some bars. Makes sense, I could get an 8 ft x 8 ft ceiling made of steel bars welded together in a grid. I have to borrow my son's bike and go to the farm now to take measurements and try to figure out how to attach a heavy ceiling. Maybe cement nails which I don't like but might be the only easy way.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Unc said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> The colored stuff, it's available all over the place, can be ordered I guess. It's just a pumphouse so looking for an easy fix. The wife of the tinsmith we visited yesterday suggested we just install some bars. Makes sense, I could get an 8 ft x 8 ft ceiling made of steel bars welded together in a grid. I have to borrow my son's bike and go to the farm now to take measurements and try to figure out how to attach a heavy ceiling. Maybe cement nails which I don't like but might be the only easy way.


Yea, the bars would work and if the walls are strong enough, the bars could be imbedded in cement.
Main thing is to protect from the people that wanna take everything you have as well as protect from the weather.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm in Cebu now, but lived in Davao for 2 years. There are literally 100's of small hardware stores there. You can buy flat sheets or corrugated steel. 18 is pretty thick and strong. Different lengths include 8', 10' and 12' long. 
Think ahead when you are designing your building. Water damage is #1 concern, so make sure it is weatherproof. Secure and Strong...................steel bars and a little concrete is a good idea. Your access door also needs to be strong with a good pad lock. You might want to consider a light and electrical outlet too. Good luck.


----------



## Unc (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks. I got the grills made and three guys showed up a day early to deliver them. They went straight to the farm where I don't live and started texting me...this is kinda comical...I couldn't buy load to respond, so I guess when they ran out of cigarettes or whatever, they finally came to the house, took me, the pump, and my big bucket to the farm. I don't have a car. 16 nails later, I now have a new steel bar ceiling in my pumphouse.


----------

